# Favourite Chaos Legion



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As we have a thread on Favourite Loyal Chapter I though I might start up one for the heretics. That and the fact that I started one on my old stomping grounds and it lead to some interesting results.

So whats your favourite Chaos legion? PLease state why as well.

Me I just love the Nightlords. The very first heretics, yes even before Horus. They look dam good and evil (and yes I do like the winged helmets). They don't follow any of the Chaos Gods but just do what they do because they killing people and spreading fear and terror.

Oh yea and

Adeo Mori Servus Imerator Fictus
Ave Dominus Nox!!!

Translation: So die the slaves of the False Emporer. Hail to the Lord of the Night!!!

In other words when I get my DH's to 1000 points I'm off to make me some Night Lords. I have a squad of them from a kneejerk buy when the new ones come out so I might paint them up when I finish my PAGK's.

Also if a shadowy guy by the name of Incarus Var comes asking who made this thread and posted the heretical writing above point him in the opposite direction that I'm in.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

World Eaters all the way. 8)


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Actually Word Bearers were the first to turn to heresey, the only difference is while the Word bearers were the first to accept the chaos gods, night lords i think were the first to openly turn to chaos.. i think, still not sure about the nightlords but i do kno there word beaerers where the first to turn
Anyways yes my favorite legion is Word Bearers :lol: Dark Apostle/chaos chaplain and daemons, lots and lots of daemons
And cant go wrong with daemonic seals instead of purity seals and other great coversion opportunities either!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Don't collect Chaos but If I did I'd have to go with the Emperors children, love the sonic weaponry and the Nettes!
Boobies ftw! 8)


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

MFL is the Word Bearers. The ONLY chao's legion to commit heresy, followed by the Night Lords. These guy's just dont care about anybody!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thousand Sons all the way.


----------



## Wanderingrogue (Mar 10, 2007)

AL all the way!!!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Tough choice here, I really like the whole dark/evil vibe of the Night Lords and
the great background of the Alpha Legion end their cults. But my vote has to
go to the original chaos worshippers; Wordbearers.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i just ordered some TS to see if i want them to be my next army. but its a toss up between them and death guard...


----------



## Gunlinetastic (Mar 11, 2007)

> i just ordered some TS to see if i want them to be my next army. but its a toss up between them and death guard...


You didn't capitalise "i". 

You didn't put a capital letter at the start of the sentence beginning with "but".

You didn't put an apostrophe in "it's".

You fail at the internet.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

> You didn't capitalise "i".
> 
> You didn't put a capital letter at the start of the sentence beginning with "but".
> 
> ...


Do you REALLY have to be this picky? its a forum people are here for fun and discussions, not for grammer nazis :?


----------



## Gunlinetastic (Mar 11, 2007)

> its a forum people


You also neglected to put an apostrophe in "it's".

You fail at the internet too.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Gun didnt i see you in the "We fail at life" Club when i was walking past it the other day?


----------



## Gunlinetastic (Mar 11, 2007)

> Hey Gun didnt i see you in the "We fail at life" Club when i was walking past it the other day?


Hey *Gunlinetastic* *didn't I* see you in the "We fail at life" *club* when *I* was walking past it the other day?

Fixed.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Gunlinetastic said:


> > its a forum people
> 
> 
> You also neglected to put an apostrophe in "it's".
> ...


Out of your first 6 posts Gunlinetastic 5 have been blatant unsophisticated trolling attempts. Unfortunately, you suck at being a troll - why not crawl back under the stone and continue being a slug? You suit it better.

Your other post, the one about Chaos sucking should be directed at the current GT winner. I'm sure he'd give you some guidance as he polishes and returns his winning GT Chaos list to its case.

Please respect the members of our forum. The daemonic ban-stick craves your soul.


----------



## tau air caste (Mar 5, 2007)

I love Emporers Children and they way they are twisted and that but Night lords get my vote, Read some background and they pip it for me.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

> Actually Word Bearers were the first to turn to heresey, the only difference is while the Word bearers were the first to accept the chaos gods, night lords i think were the first to openly turn to chaos.. i think, still not sure about the nightlords but i do kno there word beaerers where the first to turn


Sorry I have a habit of this. When I said that they were Heretics I ment that they were the of the Legions to stop following the Emporer. They did it of their own valition as well. I didn't mean that they were the first to turn to Chaos. That spot well and trully goes to the Word Bearers. They have never actually accepted the Chaos Gods either. By that I mean that they do not worship them. So no the Night Lords were not the first to worship chaos as they never have. They see it as a weakness.

In the Index Astartes on them in plainly states that they went rogue before the Heresy and that the Emporer was going to start investigating them untill Horus flicked him the birdie.

But (I'm typing as I think here) I now see what you are saying. The Word Bearers were the first to turn BUT the Night Lords were the first to break off their ties to the Imperium. The Word Bearers kept it quiet for a while after the Emporer shunned them. So to us living in the real world its the Word Bearers but in the 40k world its the Nigh Lords. If you follow my logic.

Do you get me?

Ahh the problems of living in NZ where you cannot get Black Library books for anything less than a arm, a leg and your kidneys. :|


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Ahh that i kno :lol: Yeah Night Lords ditched first Remember reading that somewhere that the Emperor was about to deal with the Night lords excess behaviour (killing anything and everything ruthlessly) when the news of the heresy hit correct?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Spot on. And the reason for them going rogue was that Konrad Cruze and Rogal Dorn got into a bit of a literal punch up (with Konrad winning!!!) over a percieved slight on the Emporers name (made by Konrad). Konrad was locked away in his room like a bad little boy while the other Primarchs had a meeting and decided what to do with him. When they went to get him he had killed his guards, escaped and took his chapter with him. From there he went to his homeworld, destroyed it and then went about attacking anybody he wanted.

Before the Emporer could try and arrest them Horus did a copy cat and told the Emporer to shove it up his high and mighty ass. The rest is as they say history.

Thats just what I know from the Index Astartes on them. The Horus Herasy books may tell a different story but I havn't read them yet as they are too hard and too expensive to get over in the NZ  

Hope that clears it up


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

ARRGGH! Don't make me choose please.

Erm Thousand Sons, cause they were my first, Alpha Legion because of the cultists, and Emperors Children because of the Glam Rock/Boobies thing. Meh 'Boobies' :lol: 

Erm, uh, aww Emperors Children.

Ps I don't think the Emperor would be too chuffed with the continued mis-spelling of his title. Expect a visit from the Inquisition, heretics! :lol:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Wordbearers because it's fluffy to use all the daemons. But now that my Alpha Legion is nearly ready, aaargh.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Gunlinetastic said:


> You didn't capitalise "i".
> 
> You didn't put a capital letter at the start of the sentence beginning with "but".
> 
> ...


*When ending a sentence with a quote, the punctuation mark goes inside of the quote. * _HAH!_

Also- I voted Thousand Sons. MAN that is good fluff!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Anphicar, although you are correct, please don't encourage the twat!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Hrmmm, for loyalists I dig the Blood Ravens.
For traitors I dig the Thousand Sons.
Go figger.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm a huge fans of the Thousand Sons, especially the pre-heresy type. They are dynamic in taht they were forced into heresy instead of just falling into it and the appeals to me.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I wasnt encouraging, it was only impish rebuttal. :mrgreen:


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Huzzah! :lol: it looks like the Thousand Son <3'ers have come out of the shadows!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Id have to go with night lords, mi local store manager has a really cool converted set of them AND his army is kik ass!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

My apologies for the dreaded art of threadomancy, sadly I feel this was the better option as I'd like to add my vote to a thread others have already voted upon rather than start mine own. If this was an error, please cast this abomination back to the depths and I'll make a fresh one.

Otherwise, I'd like to vote Thousand Sons, loved the background since they had red armour and a black 'M' on their shoulder pad. :grin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Slaanesh FTW! Emperors Children of course


----------



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

For me it has to be the world eaters. I just love how brutal and ruthless they are up close :wild:.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Iron Warriors and Emperor's Children are the standouts for me:victory:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Iron Warriors or EC for me, I have a 2000 point army of each. I just love the fluff of each legion so much, more so the EC due to the HH books but we have yet to get to the IWs. If I had to choose it would be the EC due to I prefer painting them.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Emporer's Children of course man! :laugh:

Actually I'm surprised that Khorne isn't winning in the polls. Then again Tzeench has some insane crap...


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Definetaly Thousand sons, they're standard marines look neat.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Thousand Sons; Great fluff, look, and rules :victory:.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Thousand Sons.

The Legion that basically got driven into joining Chaos, and the pseudo-Egyptian look is awesme.

Also, good color scheme.

And Tzeentch is the best. :biggrin:


----------



## caljrow (Jun 30, 2008)

got to be iron warrriours myself


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

sex donkeys!!! Thanks Mal =P
slaanesh For me as they are the only way to make pink look good on a marine... anything else looks like a pansy


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Emperors Children here too, if i'd pick a 2nd it'd be Thousand Sons both for fluff and color.

What suprized me is the low count on IW on the poll. Maybe it'll grow tho, has always seemed like a common CSM choice to me :no:


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Thousand sons ! they look tough, and are tough, their fluff is tough, what more do you want!


----------



## emperor (Apr 2, 2008)

World Eaters are my clear favourite. I love there whole thing about always wanting to be in the biggest, baddest, and bloodiest assaults, even pre-heresy! And everyone knows that hand to hand is where the REAL men stand out!


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

Black legion! 13 Black crusades, Abbadon the despoiler, need to say more?

( ok i admit it i was reading the HH books)


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

i may collect black legion but i alwasy think about redoing them as word bearers as they basicly caused the horus heresy


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

I guess as a servant of Khorne im abliged to say WE but NL are awesome too becuase who doesnt want an army of space emos ?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Night Lords. They hate everyone, even the other traitor legions.


----------

